# datumsdifferenz?



## wo0zy (7. April 2002)

hi,

ich suche eine methode für java die es mir erlaubt 2 zeiten von einander zu subtrahieren
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Thomas Darimont (16. August 2003)

Servus!

http://www.galileocomputing.de/open....htm#Rxxjava_100005277ZeitmessungundProfiling

Gruß Tom


----------

